# Want to move in the future, but want questions answered before I start planning?



## AureliaCotta (Jan 11, 2014)

This is a really stupid question, but if I got a PhD in the United States, and moved to Italy would my PhD still be worth something? Because I want to become a historian and study the history of the Renaissance, and I would love to live in Italy after I'm finished with college or maybe even get my PhD in Italy if I can, but the problem is, I have no idea what I'm doing..I don't really know anyone that's ever done this..this probably isn't even a good forum to post this in..but if you have any information, please help..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You're asking at least two different questions, I think.

1. Is your U.S. Ph.D. worth something in Italy? To the extent a prospective employer values your particular U.S. Ph.D., sure, just as anywhere else with anyone else. It may be a moot issue if you're not legally employable in Italy, though.

Italian consulates can assist to some degree in validating the authenticity of your U.S. credential(s) for use in Italy if for some reason an employer needs that assurance. Usually that service is more applicable to professional licensing in certain fields, e.g. as part of a longer process in converting a medical license.

2. Can you get a Ph.D. in Italy? Sure. If you don't have EU/EEA status then you'll need to apply for a student visa which has particular requirements, including that you have an offer from a university. The visa requirements are not too onerous.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

As BBCWatcher touched on, you DO need to be able to live and work legally in Italy. Do you possess Italian or other EU citizenship? If not, it will be very difficult to stay in Italy for periods in excess of 90 days out of any 180 day period and, during your time in Italy, you would not be able to legally work.

Pursuing your doctorate at an Italian university would be an option, especially given your chosen field, however you would still have very limited work options while in your degree program and - once again - no right to remain in Italy or work there once your education is complete.

Is there a chance you would qualify for Italian citizenship through your bloodline? Check here for details: http://icapbridging2worlds.com/eligibility-requirements.html

or here:

Free Italian American Dual Citizenship Questionnaire


----------

